# Lighting Choices for a 24" Cube?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't really been paying attention to the LED developments recently, so I was wondering what would be some good lighting choices for a 24" cube? I'm looking for something that will be able to grow easy sps.

Is it possible to get something decent for under 200$?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Check our Mars Aquatic on Amazon or Ebay.

https://www.amazon.ca/Marshydro-Dim...&qid=1461365910&sr=8-13&keywords=aquarium+led

Huge post about them on Reef Central as well. Mostly positive reviews..

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2474870


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Grey Legion said:


> Check our Mars Aquatic on Amazon or Ebay.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Marshydro-Dim...&qid=1461365910&sr=8-13&keywords=aquarium+led
> 
> ...


Awesome, I knew there had to be something cheaper than the Kessils and Radions! 

Thanks!


----------

